# Bentancur - Milan: il Boca si prende 48 ore. Le ultime news.



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Sky: il Milan ha individuato in Bentancur il Mr X per il centrocampo. I rossoneri sono disposti ad offrire tra i 10 ed i 12 milioni consapevoli che potrebbero servirne 15. La trattativa non va via liscia perchè la Juve ha una opzione sul giocatore e può pareggiare le offerte di altri club.

Sempre secondo Sky (loro sensazione) la Juve non sarebbe interessata ad esercitare l'opzione e, quindi, a rilanciare. 

Il Boca si è preso 48 ore di tempo per ragionarci su e per capire se la Juventus ha intenzione di pareggiare l'offerta del Milan.



La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi conferma: il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni di euro per Bentancur, e la Juventus non intende rilanciare. Al giocatore, il club rossonero propone un quinquennale da 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione.

Qui il retroscena Retroscena: ecco come è nata l'idea Bentancour -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco...ml#post1036468[/B]


Il vice presidente del Boca:"Se arriverà un'offerta dal Milan superiore ai 10 milioni di euro sarà molto difficile trattenere Bentancur".


Si continua da qui con tutte le news precedenti --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-svelato-il-nome-del-centrocampista-e-bentancur-vt39308.html


----------



## Hellscream (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha individuato in Bentancur il Mr X per il centrocampo. I rossoneri sono disposti ad offrire tra i 10 ed i 12 milioni consapevoli che potrebbero servirne 15. La trattativa non va via liscia perchè la Juve ha una opzione sul giocatore e può pareggiare le offerte di altri club.
> 
> Sempre secondo Sky,* la Juve non sarebbe interessata ad esercitare l'opzione e, quindi, a rilanciare. *
> 
> ...



Error 404, sense not found.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Error 404, sense not found.



E' sensazione dei giornalisti di Sky, ovviamente. Non una certezza.

Le certezze le ha solo la Juve.


----------



## VonVittel (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha individuato in Bentancur il Mr X per il centrocampo. I rossoneri sono disposti ad offrire tra i 10 ed i 12 milioni consapevoli che potrebbero servirne 15. La trattativa non va via liscia perchè la Juve ha una opzione sul giocatore e può pareggiare le offerte di altri club.
> 
> Sempre secondo Sky, la Juve non sarebbe interessata ad esercitare l'opzione e, quindi, a rilanciare.
> 
> ...



La Juventus può essere interessata. La Juventus non sarebbe interessata. Il Boca vuole capire se la Juventus è interessata. 

Ma ci prendono in giro??


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' sensazione dei giornalisti di Sky, ovviamente. Non una certezza.
> 
> Le certezze le ha solo la Juve.



Il fatto è che la Juve ha un'opzione, c'è poco da pareggiare o fare gare.

Comunque, come in tutte le cose, più si va per le lunghe meno attendibile è la storia.

Manco con i soldi in mano riusciamo a chiudere velocemente.


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2016)

Queste sono come le quarantotto ore di Pjaca,finale scontatissimo.E vabbe', un'altra figuraccia del pelato di Ibiza.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

*Il vice presidente del Boca:"Se arriverà un'offerta dal Milan superiore ai 10 milioni di euro sarà molto difficile trattenere Bentancur".*


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] Non provochiamo!


----------



## koti (10 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Queste sono come le quarantotto ore di Pjaca,finale scontatissimo.E vabbe', un'altra figuraccia del pelato di Ibiza.


La Juve questa volta non mi sembra interessata però


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il vice presidente del Boca:"Se arriverà un'offerta dal Milan superiore ai 10 milioni di euro sarà molto difficile trattenere Bentancur".*



Allora se vero al momento non è ancora arrivata l'offerta.


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> La Juve questa volta non mi sembra interessata però


Vedremo,i gobbi di solito sono spietati.Se riuscissimo a prenderlo sarebbe un acquisto intelligente.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il vice presidente del Boca:"Se arriverà un'offerta dal Milan superiore ai 10 milioni di euro sarà molto difficile trattenere Bentancur".*



L'importante è che si chiuda in fretta (nel bene o nel male), non possiamo permetterci di prolungare il tutto fino ai giorni del condor.


----------



## kollaps (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il vice presidente del Boca:"Se arriverà un'offerta dal Milan superiore ai 10 milioni di euro sarà molto difficile trattenere Bentancur".*



Si aspetta il fine settimana per ufficializzarlo in modo da vedere se Gomez diventa comunitario (dovrebbe arrivare a giorni)...altrimenti cambierebbero i piani penso.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il vice presidente del Boca:"Se arriverà un'offerta dal Milan superiore ai 10 milioni di euro sarà molto difficile trattenere Bentancur".*





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo perché girino ancora certi troll..



Per me i troll sono quelli che ancora credevano a Ibra e Pjaca. Fai te.


----------



## kollaps (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il vice presidente del Boca:"Se arriverà un'offerta dal Milan superiore ai 10 milioni di euro sarà molto difficile trattenere Bentancur".*





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me i troll sono quelli che ancora credevano a Ibra e Pjaca. Fai te.



Anche quelli che credevano ai cinesi? (che non esistono...o forse sì  )


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Agosto 2016)

Bah, naturalmente il presidente del Boca si sta fappando con i piedi al pensiero di un'asta tra Milan e Juve, e "prende tempo". Poi bisogna vedere che vuole fare la Juve, e magari verrà fuori che il giocatore non è convinto.

Ma era proprio necessario cacciarci in questo casino? Mancano 10 giorni all'inizio della Serie A.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Agosto 2016)

La Juve anche se non lo vuole dopo le dichiarazioni del presidente del Boca ce lo farà strapagare...


----------



## kolao95 (11 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me i troll sono quelli che ancora credevano a Ibra e Pjaca. Fai te.



Ben vengano, almeno c'è qualcuno che pensa positivo qui..


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha individuato in Bentancur il Mr X per il centrocampo. I rossoneri sono disposti ad offrire tra i 10 ed i 12 milioni consapevoli che potrebbero servirne 15. La trattativa non va via liscia perchè la Juve ha una opzione sul giocatore e può pareggiare le offerte di altri club.
> 
> Sempre secondo Sky (loro sensazione) la Juve non sarebbe interessata ad esercitare l'opzione e, quindi, a rilanciare.
> 
> ...



Le 48 ore non sono una scelta del Boca ma una dovere verso la clausola della Juventus.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il vice presidente del Boca:"Se arriverà un'offerta dal Milan superiore ai 10 milioni di euro sarà molto difficile trattenere Bentancur".*



Allora l'offerta non c'è stata. Domanda ai più esperti : chi è il procuratore del ragazzo?


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2016)

Spero non siano come le 48 ore di Pogba


----------



## ralf (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora l'offerta non c'è stata. Domanda ai più esperti : chi è il procuratore del ragazzo?



Se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere Bolotnicoff, ex agente di Riquelme.


----------



## medjai (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora l'offerta non c'è stata. Domanda ai più esperti : chi è il procuratore del ragazzo?



Athletes First Sportmanagment GMBH.

Un'agenzia di representazione. Pure representano a: Lo Celso, Sarabia, Dyverson, etc.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi conferma: il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni di euro per Bentancur, e la Juventus non intende rilanciare. Al giocatore, il club rossonero propone un quinquennale da 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione. *
*

Qui il retroscena Retroscena: ecco come è nata l'idea Bentancour *-) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-come-e-nata-lidea-bentancur-vt39326.html#post1036468


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi conferma: il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni di euro per Bentancur, e la Juventus non intende rilanciare. Al giocatore, il club rossonero propone un quinquennale da 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione. *
> *
> 
> Qui il retroscena Retroscena: ecco come è nata l'idea Bentancour *-) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-come-e-nata-lidea-bentancur-vt39326.html#post1036468



Se quella offerta di 15 mln e vera perche Angelici presidente del Boca parla di 10 mln come "offerta difficile di rifiutare"?


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi conferma: il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni di euro per Bentancur, e la Juventus non intende rilanciare. Al giocatore, il club rossonero propone un quinquennale da 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione. *
> *
> 
> Qui il retroscena Retroscena: ecco come è nata l'idea Bentancour *-) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-come-e-nata-lidea-bentancur-vt39326.html#post1036468



qui siamo alla follia. 15 mln è strapagare il giocatore, e 1,5 di stipendio è da rinchiudere. Ma sono seri?


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> qui siamo alla follia. 15 mln è strapagare il giocatore, e 1,5 di stipendio è da rinchiudere. Ma sono seri?



Ci sarà anche la polpetta per Cosentino.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Agosto 2016)

Mi chiedo perché si continui a dare attendibilità a 'sto quotidiano che non ne prende mezza da anni.


----------



## Serginho (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> qui siamo alla follia. 15 mln è strapagare il giocatore, e 1,5 di stipendio è da rinchiudere. Ma sono seri?



Abbiamo capito che non ti piace il giocatore, piuttosto scrivi che non ti piace. Perche' altrimenti se la metti sul piano del prezzo non hai ragione, visti i prezzi che ti chiedono ormai per qualsiasi sculaccia anguille con un pallone tra i piedi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito che non ti piace il giocatore, piuttosto scrivi che non ti piace. Perche' altrimenti se la metti sul piano del prezzo non hai ragione, visti i prezzi che ti chiedono ormai per qualsiasi sculaccia anguille con un pallone tra i piedi


Infatti, ormai i prezzi sono questi.. Per esempio, anche altri giocatori presi dal Sudamerica che ancora non hanno dimostrato niente in Europa come gabriel jesus vengono pagati 32 milioni.. Ormai 15 è anche un affare!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2016)

*Pedullà: Milan-Bentancur fiducia che cresce, strada libera e volontà di chiudere entro Sabato e i discorsi con il Boca sono avviati e i i15 milioni proposti dal Milan hanno sbaragliato la concorrenza. SEnza contare che al momento la JUventus non è interessata a pareggiare l'offerta rossonera visto che è su altri fronti, quindi se i bianconeri resteranno in stand-by tutto sarà più facile.*


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

Sarò sincero...non voglio spezzare gli entusiasmi ma mi sembra un giocatore che finirà in prestito all'empoli a fine agosto.
Ho visto un sacco di video sul tubo e sebbene non si possa capire il valore del giocatore,non mi sembra abbia però quel qualcosa di speciale...


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sarò sincero...non voglio spezzare gli entusiasmi ma mi sembra un giocatore che finirà in prestito all'empoli a fine agosto.
> Ho visto un sacco di video sul tubo e sebbene non si possa capire il valore del giocatore,non mi sembra abbia però quel qualcosa di speciale...


Quindi spendono 15 milioni x tenere bertolacci e montolivo titolari e dare un rinforzo gratuito all'Empoli?


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Quindi spendono 15 milioni x tenere bertolacci e montolivo titolari e dare un rinforzo gratuito all'Empoli?


Era per estremizzare...ma questo betancur mi sembra molto molto acerbo ancora..


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

Mettiamola cosi:
1) dando per scontato che al Milan interessi il ragazzo (cosa a cui oramai non credo ) prima di fare un'offerta al Boca sarà stato chiesto alla Juve che intenzioni avevano.

2) il Vice presidente del Boca afferma che se il Milan offrisse (vuol dire che non lo ha ancora fatto) 10 milioni, gli argentini accetterebbero su due piedi.

3) i giornali e Sky (che sul Milan non ne prendono più una) scrivono e dicono che il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni.

Ora..lo ripeto, dando per fondata l'idea che il Milan lo voglia, se il suo nome è uscito è perché proprio per il punto 1, qualcuno della juve ha spifferato il nome alla stampa.

Perché se il Milan è interessato e visto il punto 1 e 2 questo è un affare che si può chiudere in 5 minuti non appena si trova un accordo con il ragazzo.

In poche parole...il Milan ha chiesto alla Juve per curiosità,dalla juve hanno spifferato, i giornali pensavano di aver fatto lo scoop, mentre invece....ora per giustificare il buco fatto, parlano di 48 ore di tempo. ...

Ho chiesto chi fosse il procuratore perché ora questa sembra il classico favore alla Galliani, usare il Milan per reclamizzare un ragazzo e far guadagnare qualcosina al procuratore.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Mettiamola cosi:
> 1) dando per scontato che al Milan interessi il ragazzo (cosa a cui oramai non credo ) prima di fare un'offerta al Boca sarà stato chiesto alla Juve che intenzioni avevano.
> 
> 2) il Vice presidente del Boca afferma che se il Milan offrisse (vuol dire che non lo ha ancora fatto) 10 milioni, gli argentini accetterebbero su due piedi.
> ...


Io credo che il ragazzo interessi invece.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha individuato in Bentancur il Mr X per il centrocampo. I rossoneri sono disposti ad offrire tra i 10 ed i 12 milioni consapevoli che potrebbero servirne 15. La trattativa non va via liscia perchè la Juve ha una opzione sul giocatore e può pareggiare le offerte di altri club.
> 
> Sempre secondo Sky (loro sensazione) la Juve non sarebbe interessata ad esercitare l'opzione e, quindi, a rilanciare.
> 
> ...



Speriamo di chiudere, sarebbe un grande innesto. Sui retroscena della GdS, beh, direi che ormai siamo ai livelli di Vanna Marchi


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Milan-Bentancur fiducia che cresce, strada libera e volontà di chiudere entro Sabato e i discorsi con il Boca sono avviati e i i15 milioni proposti dal Milan hanno sbaragliato la concorrenza. SEnza contare che al momento la JUventus non è interessata a pareggiare l'offerta rossonera visto che è su altri fronti, quindi se i bianconeri resteranno in stand-by tutto sarà più facile.*



Il problema è che la maggioranza del tifo rossonero non vuole manco i ragazzi di valore. Vuole i campioni affermati. Stop. Quindi inutile farla lunga sull'essere d'accordo sull'investire su prospetti interessanti, perché non è vero. Io sono d'accordissimo nel fare il giusto mix tra esperti e giovani, perché al momento (e tutti se lo mettano bene in testa) non possiamo puntare a gente Top. Per molti sta cosa è dura da digerire. Cioè si credeva ad Isco. Ma come si fa....


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la maggioranza del tifo rossonero non vuole manco i ragazzi di valore. Vuole i campioni affermati. Stop. Quindi inutile farla lunga sull'essere d'accordo sull'investire su prospetti interessanti, perché non è vero. Io sono d'accordissimo nel fare il giusto mix tra esperti e giovani, perché al momento (e tutti se lo mettano bene in testa) non possiamo puntare a gente Top. Per molti sta cosa è dura da digerire. Cioè si credeva ad Isco. Ma come si fa....



Non è così..almeno non per me...
Se mi chiedi se voglio tielemans o schweinsteiger ti dico tutta la vita il primo perchè l'ho visto giocare ad ottimi livelli pure in Champions.
Ma Betancur pare non sia nemmeno un titolare indiscusso di un mediocre Boca..e sono cifre davvero importanti per lui.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il ragazzo interessi invece.



Non lo so...

Di Lapadula si è saputo quando l'agente era a Milano per firmare, quando tutti lo aspettavano a Napoli. 

Di Gomez si è saputo quando l'agente era sull'aereo per Milano.

Di questo si è saputo quando nemmeno il Boca aveva ricevuto l'offerta??

Mi sembra mopto strano e poi...chi è che offre 15 quando chi vende dice "per 10 ve lo impacchettiamo e ve lo spediamo dove vi pare" lasciando intendere che trattando può andare via anche a meno??


----------



## Coripra (11 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la maggioranza del tifo rossonero non vuole manco i ragazzi di valore. Vuole i campioni affermati. Stop. Quindi inutile farla lunga sull'essere d'accordo sull'investire su prospetti interessanti, perché non è vero. Io sono d'accordissimo nel fare il giusto mix tra esperti e giovani, perché al momento (e tutti se lo mettano bene in testa) non possiamo puntare a gente Top. Per molti sta cosa è dura da digerire. Cioè si credeva ad Isco. Ma come si fa....



E diciamolo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la maggioranza del tifo rossonero non vuole manco i ragazzi di valore. Vuole i campioni affermati. Stop. Quindi inutile farla lunga sull'essere d'accordo sull'investire su prospetti interessanti, perché non è vero. Io sono d'accordissimo nel fare il giusto mix tra esperti e giovani, perché al momento (e tutti se lo mettano bene in testa) non possiamo puntare a gente Top. Per molti sta cosa è dura da digerire. Cioè si credeva ad Isco. Ma come si fa....



Concordo, per anni siamo stati abituati ad altro ed ora per la maggior parte dei tifosi è dura accettare di ricominciare prendendo prevalentemente giovani di talento o comunque scommesse. Questo porta poco entusiasmo e molta diffidenza. Ed è la prova che anche se avessimo adottato questa politica negli anni passati, la maggior parte sarebbero stati comunque scontenti.

C'è poco da fare: il tifo tornerà ad essere unito e compatto solo quando si tornerà a vincere e soprattutto ad acquistare certa gente. Speriamo a partire dal 2017...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, per anni siamo stati abituati ad altro ed ora per la maggior parte dei tifosi è dura accettare di ricominciare prendendo prevalentemente giovani di talento o comunque scommesse. Questo porta poco entusiasmo e molta diffidenza. Ed è la prova che anche se avessimo adottato questa politica negli anni passati, la maggior parte sarebbero stati comunque scontenti.
> 
> C'è poco da fare: il tifo tornerà ad essere unito e compatto solo quando si tornerà a vincere e soprattutto ad acquistare certa gente. Speriamo a partire dal 2017...


La gente ha ragione a diffidare sono arrivati Suso Saponara Niang Zigoni ecc,non certo possibili campioni....e in generale sono stati più i flop che le buone operazioni coi giovani.
O si prendono giovani di sicuro affidamento,non dico craque ma quantomeno qualcuno che abbia fatto vedere qualcosa di buono ad alti livelli,oppure c'è la forte paura che siano buchi nell'acqua.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la maggioranza del tifo rossonero non vuole manco i ragazzi di valore. Vuole i campioni affermati. Stop. Quindi inutile farla lunga sull'essere d'accordo sull'investire su prospetti interessanti, perché non è vero. Io sono d'accordissimo nel fare il giusto mix tra esperti e giovani, perché al momento (e tutti se lo mettano bene in testa) non possiamo puntare a gente Top. Per molti sta cosa è dura da digerire. Cioè si credeva ad Isco. Ma come si fa....



Per andare bene infatti, serve il giusto mix e quindi bisogna acquistare sia giovani talenti ma anche qualcuno di livello e che sia gia certezza, perche se vogliamo tornare a vincere, serve per forza fare cosi. E io sinceramente mi aspetto assolutamente questo dai cinesi, se hanno veramente voglia di riportarci in alto.


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Agosto 2016)

Betancur, per le poche partite che ho visto, è un talento. Come tutti i ragazzini è un po' lezioso e sbaglia parecchio. Ma è una scommessa da fare assolutamente. 

L'unica incognita è la velocità di gioco che per i miei gusti è veramente bassa e qui nemmeno l'esperienza può colmare.


----------



## patriots88 (11 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=219]patriots88[/MENTION] No copia incolla!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Agosto 2016)

Non lo conosco, ma tutti gli indizi mi portano al pessimismo:

1) Com'è nata l'idea di prenderlo ... il che è già tutto dire.
2) Il fatto che la Juve lo molli. Se lo lascia andare, secondo loro non è all'altezza.
3) I dubbi del quotidiano Olè. Evidentemente non è questo talento così indiscutibile
4) Il Boca che te lo lancia dietro a 10 milioni. Perchè è praticamente ciò che ha detto il vice presidente.

Non so...fate voi...


----------



## Djerry (11 Agosto 2016)

Una domanda però: cosa ci dice che Bentancur sia così meno certezza di Witsel? E Gustavo Gomez meno certezza di Benatia? E Kakà meno certezza di Rui Costa? Dov'è l'algoritmo secondo cui sicuramente il giovane talento renderà meno rispetto al giocatore di livello?

Il parametro non è il curriculum o quanto sia conosciuto un giocatore o quanto l'abbiamo visto in tv o ancora peggio il costo. Il parametro è il campo, facendo venire meno con coraggio tutte quelle paure sul lancio di certi ragazzi, se veramente ci crediamo e siamo competenti nella selezione.

La successione di Donnarumma con Diego Lopez potrebbe pure essere l'eccezione, certo, ma chi avrebbe detto anche solo 2 ore prima che il giovane sarebbe stato più certezza della "certezza"?

Ancelotti non conosceva Kakà, preso a metà del costo di Bentancur: l'ha fatto allenare, ha detto "mortacci sua" e dopo 3 giorni l'ha fatto debuttare ad Ancona, col ragazzo che seminava avversari ed era già leggenda. Ed era Ancelotti.

Ovviamente Donnarumma e Kakà sono due casi limiti che conosciamo da vicino, ma ci sono tante graduazioni inferiori senza per forza avere a che fare con campioni.

Non conta prendere giocatori "di livello" o "certezze", ma conta prendere giocatori forti. E poiché di giocatori forti giovani ce ne sono una marea, basta andare a prendere loro e siamo già tornati in alto senza accorgercene. Che è ancora più bello per altro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una domanda però: cosa ci dice che Bentancur sia così meno certezza di Witsel? E Gustavo Gomez meno certezza di Benatia? E Kakà meno certezza di Rui Costa? Dov'è l'algoritmo secondo cui sicuramente il giovane talento renderà meno rispetto al giocatore di livello?
> 
> Il parametro non è il curriculum o quanto sia conosciuto un giocatore o quanto l'abbiamo visto in tv o ancora peggio il costo. Il parametro è il campo, facendo venire meno con coraggio tutte quelle paure sul lancio di certi ragazzi, se veramente ci crediamo e siamo competenti nella selezione.
> 
> ...



Una volta di più mi trovo d'accordo con te.


----------



## el_gaucho (11 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una domanda però: cosa ci dice che Bentancur sia così meno certezza di Witsel? E Gustavo Gomez meno certezza di Benatia? E Kakà meno certezza di Rui Costa? Dov'è l'algoritmo secondo cui sicuramente il giovane talento renderà meno rispetto al giocatore di livello?
> 
> Il parametro non è il curriculum o quanto sia conosciuto un giocatore o quanto l'abbiamo visto in tv o ancora peggio il costo. Il parametro è il campo, facendo venire meno con coraggio tutte quelle paure sul lancio di certi ragazzi, se veramente ci crediamo e siamo competenti nella selezione.
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una domanda però: cosa ci dice che Bentancur sia così meno certezza di Witsel? E Gustavo Gomez meno certezza di Benatia? E Kakà meno certezza di Rui Costa? Dov'è l'algoritmo secondo cui sicuramente il giovane talento renderà meno rispetto al giocatore di livello?
> 
> Il parametro non è il curriculum o quanto sia conosciuto un giocatore o quanto l'abbiamo visto in tv o ancora peggio il costo. Il parametro è il campo, facendo venire meno con coraggio tutte quelle paure sul lancio di certi ragazzi, se veramente ci crediamo e siamo competenti nella selezione.
> 
> ...


----------



## IronJaguar (11 Agosto 2016)

Io ormai posso evitare di scrivere e quotare direttamente Djerry su quasi ogni topic. Ammiro la sua perseveranza e pazienza (che io non ho) nel cercare di instillare un po' di ragione sul forum, bravo!


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una domanda però: cosa ci dice che Bentancur sia così meno certezza di Witsel? E Gustavo Gomez meno certezza di Benatia? E Kakà meno certezza di Rui Costa? Dov'è l'algoritmo secondo cui sicuramente il giovane talento renderà meno rispetto al giocatore di livello?
> 
> Il parametro non è il curriculum o quanto sia conosciuto un giocatore o quanto l'abbiamo visto in tv o ancora peggio il costo. Il parametro è il campo, facendo venire meno con coraggio tutte quelle paure sul lancio di certi ragazzi, se veramente ci crediamo e siamo competenti nella selezione.
> 
> ...



E' sempre il discorso delle probabilità dai, se vado a prendere un giocatore che c'ha 300 partite tra i professionisti so a cosa vado incontro, se vado a prenderne uno che ne ha 30 chi lo sa. Come dici tu può essere quello da 30 sia più forte di quello da 300, ovvio, ma è chiaro che si parla di probabilità e di rischi. 

Come sempre e lo ha detto Montella ieri sera serve il giusto mix tra certezze e giovani rischi. Se qualcuno pensa di andare a prendere i migliori under 23 in giro per il mondo e non affiancarli a nessun giocatore di livello già bello pronto e di vincere qualcosa si sbaglia di grosso.


----------



## Djerry (11 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' sempre il discorso delle probabilità dai, se vado a prendere un giocatore che c'ha 300 partite tra i professionisti so a cosa vado incontro, se vado a prenderne uno che ne ha 30 chi lo sa. Come dici tu può essere quello da 30 sia più forte di quello da 300, ovvio, ma è chiaro che si parla di probabilità e di rischi.
> 
> Come sempre e lo ha detto Montella ieri sera serve il giusto mix tra certezze e giovani rischi. Se qualcuno pensa di andare a prendere i migliori under 23 in giro per il mondo e non affiancarli a nessun giocatore di livello già bello pronto e di vincere qualcosa si sbaglia di grosso.



Io posso anche starci, ma allora ti giro la questione: perché le certezze non ce le creiamo noi?

Io non credo sia davvero come dici un puro calcolo di probabilità, perché campo, competenza ed organizzazione possono fare molto anche in una scienza non esatta come lo scouting ed il calcio. Ma anche ammettendolo, cosa ci vieta di tornare grandi estendendo il campo di quelle "incertezze", con un campione statistico più alto e tante più possibilità di successo se siamo bravi, invece di andare all-in con la presunta "certezza di livello", che magari non si rivela nemmeno tale se il contesto è quello sbagliato ed a dispetto di costo, curriculum e partite giocate (si veda Bacca, senza scomodare tutti i bolliti di questi ultimi 10 anni)?

Ogni volta che abbiamo preso profili in un certo modo con una certa logica, sono arrivati addirittura fenomeni: penso al periodo di Leonardo ed ai tre brasiliani su tre indovinati, pagandoli tutti insieme poco più di Bacca ed i soli Thiago e Kakà poco più della metà.

In un mercato così selvaggio nel quale competere con le big inglesi che mettono gli occhi su un giovane ormai consacrato è impossibile, la strada è far fare noi quelle 300 partite che dici al giocatore da 30 partite, esaltandoci nel vederlo diventare campione nel giro di un mese o di 3 anni, a seconda delle necessità.

Poi nessuno nega a quel campione di rimanere al Milan a vita, accettando il massimo salariale fissato a 4 netti pur di restare nella storia di questo club. E se io ti ho scoperto e lanciato, è molto più facile che tu mi ripaghi con la fedeltà, come per esempio Thiago Silva era disposto a fare con tanto di fascia se non avessimo avuto bisogno di ripianare la voragine economica di Ibra.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Io posso anche starci, ma allora ti giro la questione: perché le certezze non ce le creiamo noi?
> 
> Io non credo sia davvero come dici un puro calcolo di probabilità, perché campo, competenza ed organizzazione possono fare molto anche in una scienza non esatta come lo scouting ed il calcio. Ma anche ammettendolo, cosa ci vieta di tornare grandi estendendo il campo di quelle "incertezze", ma con un campione più alto e tante più possibilità di successo se siamo bravi, invece di andare all-in con la presunta "certezza di livello", che magari non si rivela nemmeno tale se il contesto è quello sbagliato ed a dispetto di costo, curriculum e partite giocate (si veda Bacca, senza scomodare tutti i bolliti di questi ultimi 10 anni)?
> 
> ...



Sull'ultimo punto non concordo, strano ma vero  , Bandiere non esistono più e se arriva un PSG che gli offre il doppio di ingaggio o sei costretto ad aumentarlo oppure lo cedi.
Gente come Totti, Del Piero, Maldini ect ect....non ne vedo più in giro.


----------



## Djerry (11 Agosto 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sull'ultimo punto non concordo, strano ma vero  , Bandiere non esistono più e se arriva un PSG che gli offre il doppio di ingaggio o sei costretto ad aumentarlo oppure lo cedi.
> Gente come Totti, Del Piero, Maldini ect ect....non ne vedo più in giro.



Sì sì, per carità hai ragione, l'ho messa giù un po' romantica. 

Però quella fidelity, quel rapporto di immedesimazione per il quale siamo stati assoluti pionieri, se sei onesto e se sei sincero fin dall'origine secondo me è ancora una strada percorribile anche in questo calcio.

Se io prendo Bentancur e gli dico subito che vogliamo diventi il simbolo del Milan in Uruguay, la bandiera del mondo rossonero in Sudamerica e che il nostro obiettivo è farlo diventare capitano, a condizione che accetti le regole del club che impongono il tetto di 4 milioni netti di ingaggio proprio perché siamo una società sana che non ha bisogno di vendere per vivere, allora stai sicuro che abbiamo un Bentancur diverso nella testa e nel cuore, a prescindere dal suo entourage e dalle sue ambizioni.

Thiago Silva restava al Milan a vita anche perché Leonardo era andato a casa sua e dei suoi genitori, togliendosi le scarpe per rispetto delle abitudini di quella famiglia, a raccontare la magia e la storia del club. Sono cose che possono ancora fare la differenza.

Se invece lavoro con Raiola, Preziosi, Cosentino, inibiti, radiati e con le stecche ai procuratori, è ovvio che nella patologica rincorsa al rialzo con quelle premesse sono tutti mercenari a prescindere.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2016)

Anche io sono d'accordo con Djerry ma credo che prima di tutto bisogna chiedersi cosa vuole la nuova proprietà: in 3 anni arrivare ai gironi di champions o in 3 anni essere per davero protagonista della copa? 

Secondo io bisogna avere equillibrio nella costruzione della squadra, perche con solo giovani bravi non si fa un progetto vincente, anzi direi si rischia troppo di brucciarli, il Milan non è il Udinese o Sassuolo e San Siro non e il Mapei stadium, secondo io un progetto vincente si fa prima di tutto con campioni, la nostra storia insegna anche.. per me questi cinesi devono investire in almeno 2 o 3 campioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una domanda però: cosa ci dice che Bentancur sia così meno certezza di Witsel? E Gustavo Gomez meno certezza di Benatia? E Kakà meno certezza di Rui Costa? Dov'è l'algoritmo secondo cui sicuramente il giovane talento renderà meno rispetto al giocatore di livello?
> 
> Il parametro non è il curriculum o quanto sia conosciuto un giocatore o quanto l'abbiamo visto in tv o ancora peggio il costo. Il parametro è il campo, facendo venire meno con coraggio tutte quelle paure sul lancio di certi ragazzi, se veramente ci crediamo e siamo competenti nella selezione.
> 
> ...



il problema è la statistica che gioca palesemente contro, uno , due giovani inesperti possono esplodere improvvisamente ma pensare di costruire una squadra solo sui giovani inesperti e sperare che si confermino tutti contemporaneamente è un azzardo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come sempre e lo ha detto Montella ieri sera serve il giusto mix tra certezze e giovani rischi. Se qualcuno pensa di andare a prendere i migliori under 23 in giro per il mondo e non affiancarli a nessun giocatore di livello già bello pronto e di vincere qualcosa si sbaglia di grosso.



Quoto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Milan-Bentancur fiducia che cresce, strada libera e volontà di chiudere entro Sabato e i discorsi con il Boca sono avviati e i i15 milioni proposti dal Milan hanno sbaragliato la concorrenza. SEnza contare che al momento la JUventus non è interessata a pareggiare l'offerta rossonera visto che è su altri fronti, quindi se i bianconeri resteranno in stand-by tutto sarà più facile.*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Milan-Bentancur fiducia che cresce, strada libera e volontà di chiudere entro Sabato e i discorsi con il Boca sono avviati e i i15 milioni proposti dal Milan hanno sbaragliato la concorrenza. SEnza contare che al momento la JUventus non è interessata a pareggiare l'offerta rossonera visto che è su altri fronti, quindi se i bianconeri resteranno in stand-by tutto sarà più facile.*


Filtra cauto ottimismo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una domanda però: cosa ci dice che Bentancur sia così meno certezza di Witsel? E Gustavo Gomez meno certezza di Benatia? E Kakà meno certezza di Rui Costa? Dov'è l'algoritmo secondo cui sicuramente il giovane talento renderà meno rispetto al giocatore di livello?
> 
> Il parametro non è il curriculum o quanto sia conosciuto un giocatore o quanto l'abbiamo visto in tv o ancora peggio il costo. Il parametro è il campo, facendo venire meno con coraggio tutte quelle paure sul lancio di certi ragazzi, se veramente ci crediamo e siamo competenti nella selezione.
> 
> ...



Discorso che sarebbe da condividere al 100% se non fosse per la nostra attuale situazione a centrocampo,
Il centrocampista che dovremmo acquistare non verrebbe a dare semplicemente una mano o un aggiunta tecnica,
ci serve proprio un leader sia di tecnica che di personalità, un incrocio fra un Seedorf e un Gattuso, che prenda tutta la squadra in mano
hai presente chi sono i nostri altri centrocampisti?

Lui è un 19 enne in rampa di lancio, acquisto che approvo ma servirebbe anche un Borca Valero o gente della stessa personalità e maturità.

Poi come affermi abbiamo avuto anche il caso Donnarumma, però dai è innegabile che anche se si trattasse di un top player difficilmente possa garantire da subito un ossatura a un centrocampo conciato come il nostro.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

Io comunque ci tengo a precisare che sul ragazzo scommetterei ma vorrei solo capire e sapere come mai il Boca dice che per 10 milioni lo venderebbe di corsa ed il Milan di milioni ne offre 15.

Quindi reputo la notizia "bufala"proprio per questa enorme discrepanza tra domanda ed offerta  di solito le cifre sono invertite, chi compra offre meno e chi vende chiede di più dichiarando che non scenderà da quella cifra.

Boh...o è falso l'interessamento o è falsa la cifra offerta..


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Io comunque ci tengo a precisare che sul ragazzo scommetterei ma vorrei solo capire e sapere come mai il Boca dice che per 10 milioni lo venderebbe di corsa ed il Milan di milioni ne offre 15.
> 
> Quindi reputo la notizia "bufala"proprio per questa enorme discrepanza tra domanda ed offerta  di solito le cifre sono invertite, chi compra offre meno e chi vende chiede di più dichiarando che non scenderà da quella cifra.
> 
> Boh...o è falso l'interessamento o è falsa la cifra offerta..



E'chiaro a questo punto che ci sia stato solo un interessamento come per tanti altri...


----------



## kollaps (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Io comunque ci tengo a precisare che sul ragazzo scommetterei ma vorrei solo capire e sapere come mai il Boca dice che per 10 milioni lo venderebbe di corsa ed il Milan di milioni ne offre 15.
> 
> Quindi reputo la notizia "bufala"proprio per questa enorme discrepanza tra domanda ed offerta  di solito le cifre sono invertite, chi compra offre meno e chi vende chiede di più dichiarando che non scenderà da quella cifra.
> 
> Boh...o è falso l'interessamento o è falsa la cifra offerta..



Lo inizio a pensare anche io a questo punto...troppo caos intorno al giocatore.
Il vero obiettivo è un altro.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Lo inizio a pensare anche io a questo punto...troppo caos intorno al giocatore.
> Il vero obiettivo è un altro.



Anche perché vedendo gli ultimi acquisti, e vedendo che ad ora sono passare 36 ore senza alcuna notizia, collegando l'articolo sulla Gazzetta che parla di Galliani, mi viene quasi da pensare che Galliani abbia chiamato Sky (e poi la Gazzetta) per farsi un po' di pubblicità con i cinesi "guardate che fenomeno vi porto" sperando nella riconferma.

Dite che penso troppo male?


----------



## Luca_Taz (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Anche perché vedendo gli ultimi acquisti, e vedendo che ad ora sono passare 36 ore senza alcuna notizia, collegando l'articolo sulla Gazzetta che parla di Galliani, mi viene quasi da pensare che Galliani abbia chiamato Sky (e poi la Gazzetta) per farsi un po' di pubblicità con i cinesi "guardate che fenomeno vi porto" sperando nella riconferma.
> 
> Dite che penso troppo male?



Ti porta a pensare male quel maiale incravattato....con rispetto per i maiali


----------



## kollaps (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Anche perché vedendo gli ultimi acquisti, e vedendo che ad ora sono passare 36 ore senza alcuna notizia, collegando l'articolo sulla Gazzetta che parla di Galliani, mi viene quasi da pensare che Galliani abbia chiamato Sky (e poi la Gazzetta) per farsi un po' di pubblicità con i cinesi "guardate che fenomeno vi porto" sperando nella riconferma.
> 
> Dite che penso troppo male?



Se penso che la notizia è uscita da Di Marzio e Laudisa, due tra i principali vassalli del pelato, qualche dubbio mi viene.
Aggiungici tutto il clamore sull'opzione e questi "retroscena"....nah, troppo chiasso.


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Io comunque ci tengo a precisare che sul ragazzo scommetterei ma vorrei solo capire e sapere come mai il Boca dice che per 10 milioni lo venderebbe di corsa ed il Milan di milioni ne offre 15.
> 
> Quindi reputo la notizia "bufala"proprio per questa enorme discrepanza tra domanda ed offerta  di solito le cifre sono invertite, chi compra offre meno e chi vende chiede di più dichiarando che non scenderà da quella cifra.
> 
> Boh...o è falso l'interessamento o è falsa la cifra offerta..



Attenzione però : tutti i quotidiani parlano esplicitamente di 15 milioni comprensivi di tasse, mentre il Vicepresidente del Boca parla di offerta superiore ai 10 milioni, che mi suona più come "soldi che vuole incassare" la verità potrebbe stare semplicemente in mezzo e l'offerta potrebbe aggirarsi sui 12 milioni


----------



## marcokaka (11 Agosto 2016)

Io non capisco una cosa... se tutti sono d'accordo, venditore ed acquirente, ma che stiamo aspettando ? 
Non é che la juve ha chiesto di temporeggiare, cercando di vendere zaza ? 
Mah...


----------



## markjordan (11 Agosto 2016)

x me e' una bufala
non mi pare il mix di esperienzae gioventu' di cui ha risposto montella alla domanda con fare sardonico , a dire : strada sbagliata


----------



## Tobi (11 Agosto 2016)

Ha piu qualità di Poli Bertolacci e Kucka messi insieme. Ergo deve arrivare


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Attenzione però : tutti i quotidiani parlano esplicitamente di 15 milioni comprensivi di tasse, mentre il Vicepresidente del Boca parla di offerta superiore ai 10 milioni, che mi suona più come "soldi che vuole incassare" la verità potrebbe stare semplicemente in mezzo e l'offerta potrebbe aggirarsi sui 12 milioni



Le tasse le paga chi vende, così come le commissioni le paga chi vende. Ripeto a me in ottica futura il giocatore piace, però c'è da capire se l'offerta è vera e sopratutto se la frase del vice del Boca risponde a verità. In capirà so di risposta affermativa si parla di un'offerta superiore alla richiesta di ben l 50% eh...

"Quanto volete per Bentancur?"
"Per 10 milioni ve lo mandiamo a casa insieme ad una mandria di vitelli delle pampas"
"Basta mi sono stufato te ne offro 15, ultima offerta e guai a te se non accetti"...

Boh...


----------



## BELOUFA (11 Agosto 2016)

Questo tipo di giocatore servirebbe se al posto di Montolivo e Bertolacci avessimo pirlo e seedorf....
I ragazzini vanno inseriti in un contesto, diversamente sono inutili


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Le tasse le paga chi vende, così come le commissioni le paga chi vende. Ripeto a me in ottica futura il giocatore piace, però c'è da capire se l'offerta è vera e sopratutto se la frase del vice del Boca risponde a verità. In capirà so di risposta affermativa si parla di un'offerta superiore alla richiesta di ben l 50% eh...
> 
> "Quanto volete per Bentancur?"
> "Per 10 milioni ve lo mandiamo a casa insieme ad una mandria di vitelli delle pampas"
> ...



Sì, d'accordo che le tasse le paga chi vende, ma il trasferimento penso sia comprensivo di "IVA", non lo so, via!


----------



## VonVittel (11 Agosto 2016)

Per me l'offerta è di 10, massimo 11, milioni. Il resto rappresenta le commissioni a Cosentino. 
Altro che Galliani epurato... Questo è ancora il suo mercato


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito che non ti piace il giocatore, piuttosto scrivi che non ti piace. Perche' altrimenti se la metti sul piano del prezzo non hai ragione, visti i prezzi che ti chiedono ormai per qualsiasi sculaccia anguille con un pallone tra i piedi



No veramente ho detto che il giocatore ha talento ma ancora acerbo...15 mln sono un regalo e te ne accorgerai anche tu..
1,5 mln di stipendio non li prendeva nemmeno Pogba quando arrivò alla juve.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2016)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di giocatore servirebbe se al posto di Montolivo e Bertolacci avessimo pirlo e seedorf....
> I ragazzini vanno inseriti in un contesto, diversamente sono inutili



Difficile essere più chiaro.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una telefonata tra il Boca e la Juve, i bianconeri avrebbero ribadito l'interesse per il giocatore chiedendo tempo, in quanto impegnata in altre trattative. *


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*


----------



## markjordan (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una telefonata tra il Boca e la Juve, i bianconeri avrebbero ribadito l'interesse per il giocatore chiedendo tempo, in quanto impegnata in altre trattative. *


bene
a noi non serve , serve uno buono subito , gia' abbiamo mauri e locatelli


----------



## Hellscream (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*



Se è così, salutarli. Non stiamo ai p. comodi della Giuve.


----------



## robs91 (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una telefonata tra il Boca e la Juve, i bianconeri avrebbero ribadito l'interesse per il giocatore chiedendo tempo, in quanto impegnata in altre trattative. *



Lo dicevo che questi sono spietati.Se lo vogliono,anche solo per fare un dispetto a noi, lo prendono e tanti saluti a Fester-Cosentino.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*



ma basta santo cielo. Qui anche per prendere uno sconosciuto bisogna passare attraverso mille teatrini.


----------



## koti (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*


Se la Juve lo vuole allora andrà alla Juve (magari non subito, ma dal prossimo anno). Speravo non fossero interessati ma a quanto pare non è così, peccato.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*



Questi sono malati. È un ragazzino 19enne che non ha fatto nulla e può servire solo a una squadra di scappati di casa come la nostra. E invece, pur di ammazzare la Serie A e distruggere ogni possibile contendente, vogliono accaparrarsi anche i giocatori che non utilizzeranno mai.
È una mafia


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*



ragazzi, ve lo dico da ieri, per come è uscita la notizia questa sembra essere l'ennesima bufala...

Il Milan negli affari di questa stagione ha reso pubblico l'interesse solo a firme avvenute. Questa è uscita senza che nemmeno formulassimo un'offerta, addirittura si parlava di un'offerta superiore alla richiesta del club.

puzza di bufala dall'inizio. E sappiamo tutti chi ha messo in giro la voce


----------



## koti (11 Agosto 2016)

Certo che anche noi ce le andiamo sempre a cercare, con tutti i talenti che ci sono al mondo siamo andati proprio su quello opzionato dalla Juve. 
Che idioti madonna


----------



## Miracle1980 (11 Agosto 2016)

Ma quale mafia. È palese l'incompetenza delle altre squadre. Soprattutto Roma e Napoli quest'anno mi hanno fatto cadere le braccia. I due giocatori più forti (Pjanic ed Higuain) ceduti alla Juve, tanto per aumentare ancora un pochino il divario.


----------



## Serginho (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No veramente ho detto che il giocatore ha talento ma ancora acerbo...15 mln sono un regalo e te ne accorgerai anche tu..
> 1,5 mln di stipendio non li prendeva nemmeno Pogba quando arrivò alla juve.



Non c'è bisogno che me lo faccia notare tu, vedo già da anni come i soldi vengano regalati e in maniera ben più massiccia di questa occasione. Anzi dobbiamo pure ritenerci fortunati


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Certo che anche noi ce le andiamo sempre a cercare, con tutti i talenti che ci sono al mondo siamo andati proprio su quello opzionato dalla Juve.
> Che idioti madonna



Noi non andiamo a cercare nessuno. L'altra sera il pelato ha telefonato a Sky dicendo che cercavamo Bentancur, la Juve subito si è fatta sotto per pagare l'opzione...e ora forse lo riscatterà. Chi ci guadagna? L'amico che era a cena con Galliani l'altra sera, perchè probabilmente ha la procura per l'italia..

Così come con Pjaca...e così come con altri giocatori. E' il solito modo di giocare di Galliani, infilare il Milan in decine di trattative di giocatori assistiti da amici, per far guadagnare loro percentuali con il nome del MIlan come concorrente.


----------



## anakyn101 (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Noi non andiamo a cercare nessuno. L'altra sera il pelato ha telefonato a Sky dicendo che cercavamo Bentancur, la Juve subito si è fatta sotto per pagare l'opzione...e ora forse lo riscatterà. Chi ci guadagna? L'amico che era a cena con Galliani l'altra sera, perchè probabilmente ha la procura per l'italia..
> 
> Così come con Pjaca...e così come con altri giocatori. E' il solito modo di giocare di Galliani, infilare il Milan in decine di trattative di giocatori assistiti da amici, per far guadagnare loro percentuali con il nome del MIlan come concorrente.



Analisi perfetta, complimenti!


----------



## clanton (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> ma basta santo cielo. Qui anche per prendere uno sconosciuto bisogna passare attraverso mille teatrini.



ieri la notizia era che la Juve non era interessata ...oggi che è interessata ...come sempre nessuno sa niente quindi ognuno le spara come meglio crede e fin quando non c'è l'ufficialità ogni notizia è buona in un senso o nell altro !!!


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*




Quotate


----------



## kolao95 (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una telefonata tra il Boca e la Juve, i bianconeri avrebbero ribadito l'interesse per il giocatore chiedendo tempo, in quanto impegnata in altre trattative. *



Questa è mafia bella e buona, altro che organizzazione e programmazione e finché ci son di mezzo club che li assecondano non finirà mai questa storia. Spero che non si perda troppo tempo dietro a questo e che si vada su un altro profilo.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*



Un giorno, spero vicino, con la solidità dei cinesi, aggireremo senza problemi il fastidio gobbo (semmai ci sia in questo caso....).


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*



E il discorso di Pedullà è semplice e può essere tradotto così: ieri abbiamo sparato una bufala, ora ce ne siamo accorti visto che al Boca nessuno sa niente di un affare simile, quindi dobbiamo tirare avanti fino a chiusura del mercato. Il giocatore resterà comunque al Boca nella speranza che la Juve si interessi a lui.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un giorno, spero vicino, con la solidità dei cinesi, aggireremo senza problemi il fastidio gobbo (semmai ci sia in questo caso....).



Io ci scommetto 10 centesimo che non c'è nessun fastidio gobbo, perchè non c'è mai stata una trattativa. E' solo una voce messa in giro da Sky a cui si sono accodate tutte le testate giornalistiche e televisive. Chi l'avrà spifferata a Sky non si sa, io mi gioco altri 10 centesimi sul prossimo disoccupato di lusso.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Agosto 2016)

non ci servono giovani da far crescere in questo momento...ma certezze che giochino titolari....i giovani vanno inseriti quando hai un gruppo solido...in una squadra del genere non ha senso...ergo spendiamo sti soldi per gente che panchini gli aborti che abbiamo a centrocampo...


----------



## kollaps (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Io ci scommetto 10 centesimo che non c'è nessun fastidio gobbo, perchè non c'è mai stata una trattativa. E' solo una voce messa in giro da Sky a cui si sono accodate tutte le testate giornalistiche e televisive. Chi l'avrà spifferata a Sky non si sa, io mi gioco altri 10 centesimi sul prossimo disoccupato di lusso.



This.
Abbiamo fatto vedere alla fiorentina che i soldi per Badelj ce li abbiamo...che si siano convinti?


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*



Stanno solo romanzando secondo me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*


Molliamo dai, per favore. Andiamo sul prossimo, che mi scoccia seguire questa telenovela dell'esito scontato (Bentancur alla Juve).


----------



## hiei87 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, la Juve ha chiamato il Boca dicendo di essere interessata a Bentncur. I bianconeri hanno chiesto agli argentini di pazientare e di prendere tempo con i rilanci altrui. Il Milan, peró, ha fretta e non puó aspettare.*



Penso al comportamento (legittimo, per quanto sembri rispondere più a uno sfizio e a uno sfregio nei nostri confronti che una reale necessità) della juve e mi vengono in mente i vari favori che abbiamo fatto loro (Matri in presito gratuito, Abbiati regalato per risarcire l'infortunio di Buffon) e tutti i discorsi di galliani sul "noi non facciamo torti agli amici".


----------



## anakyn101 (11 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Penso al comportamento (legittimo, per quanto sembri rispondere più a uno sfizio e a uno sfregio nei nostri confronti che una reale necessità) della juve e mi vengono in mente i vari favori che abbiamo fatto loro (Matri in presito gratuito, Abbiati regalato per risarcire l'infortunio di Buffon) e tutti i discorsi di galliani sul "noi non facciamo torti agli amici".



Tutta questa sudditanza finira' da Gennaio.


----------



## IronJaguar (11 Agosto 2016)

Il discorso è molto semplice SE l'interesse del Milan è reale gli si dice che l'offerta scade domani a mezzogiorno non un secondo di più. 
E gli si mette bene in chiaro che passato quello se lo tengono loro e la Juve e noi si va a strappare Rog dall'assalto del Napoli o Dahoud al Gladbach o chi per loro.

A me il giocatore piace sia chiaro e come ho già detto lo prenderei assieme ad altri ma è ora di dare un taglio sul nascere a chi ha voglia di fare aste o creare teatrini.

Questo ovviamente in base a quello che filtra eh che visto il livello dei giornalai italiani può essere tutta invenzione, montatura o altro.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Agosto 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Tutta questa sudditanza finira' da Gennaio.



Speriamo...in questo caso c'è poco da dire. Loro avranno fatto i loro ragionamenti, ma dubito che, senza il nostro intervento, avrebbero preso in considerazione l'ipotesi di avvalersi dell'opzione sul giocatore. Dubito ancora di più che lo avrebbero portato a Torino da subito. Stiamo a vedere come andrà a finire. L'importante è che, comunque vada, si chiuda il discorso in 2 o 3 giorni al massimo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Agosto 2016)

passano i giorni...e non arriva nessuno...non parte nessun esubero...abbiamo una squadra da oratorio e non si muove una mosca...che schifo santo dio che schifo


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Speriamo...in questo caso c'è poco da dire. Loro avranno fatto i loro ragionamenti, ma dubito che, senza il nostro intervento, avrebbero preso in considerazione l'ipotesi di avvalersi dell'opzione sul giocatore. Dubito ancora di più che lo avrebbero portato a Torino da subito. Stiamo a vedere come andrà a finire. L'importante è che, comunque vada, si chiuda il discorso in 2 o 3 giorni al massimo.



Comunque vada, comunicato Juve alla mano, se loro lo pagano oggi possono portarlo a Torino solo il 1 luglio 2017.

Per il resto rimango della mia idea "bufala"


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2016)

Da quel che so io il Milan ha fatto un'offerta ufficiale, come da accordi la Juventus è stata informata ed il Boca deve attendere 48 ore per la risposta della Juventus, sono i tempi dettati dalla clausola, dopodichè sarà libera di fare del calciatore quello che gli pare.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

*Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*


----------



## Hellscream (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*



Non li sopporto più... vi giuro che non li sopporto più...


----------



## Doctore (11 Agosto 2016)

Va bene ...staremo nel fiume ad aspettare che scende il cadavere


----------



## hiei87 (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, comunicato Juve alla mano, se loro lo pagano oggi possono portarlo a Torino solo il 1 luglio 2017.
> 
> Per il resto rimango della mia idea "bufala"



In ogni caso, se fosse vero, anche in questo senso in futuro le cose dovranno cambiare. Basta fare gli amici. Basta cortesie. Dobbiamo essere come loro: cannibali in campo e nel mercato.


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*



stiamo gia perdendo troppo tempo con sta pippetta, sta gente arriva in 10 min solo se pigli i campioni, ma qualcuno non ci sente


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*



Gli abbiamo prestato Abbiati, gli abbiamo comprati Matri. Favori su favori. 

Maledetto Galliani. Gobbo maledetto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*



E' così che si fa: cannibali e senza pietà anche coi più deboli.

Speriamo di imparare da loro e comportarci così con la nuova dirigenza


----------



## kolao95 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*



Sogno un'altra calciopoli.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*]



Alla fine tra prestiti, opzioni, prelazioni e azioni di disturbo danno fastidio a mezzo mondo. Kovacic? C'è l'interessamento della Juve. Gabigol? Juve. Bentacur? Juve. Matuidi? Juve. Witsel? Juve. La cordata che vuole comprare il Milan? Si inserisce la Juve, Marotta offre Zaza e Pereyra in cambio del 30% delle quote.

Bravi loro e polli noi, che abbiamo scelto proprio un giocatore opzionato dai bianconeri.

Io comunque vorrei capire perché Zielinski ha firmato con il Napoli un giorno prima del nostro preliminare. Ma non poteva aspettarci?


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli abbiamo prestato Abbiati, gli abbiamo comprati Matri. Favori su favori.
> 
> Maledetto Galliani. Gobbo maledetto.



Gli abbiamo anche regalato Pirlo..


----------



## IronJaguar (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*



In pratica i giornalai non sanno nulla e stanno sparando a caso di nuovo.

Ribadisco che la situazione è estremamente semplice: gli si dice che l'offerta è valida fino a domani, nel momento in cui questi provano anche solo a imbastire un'asta o rompere gli si porgono cordiali saluti e si portano i 15 milioncini da un'altra parte.
Il giocatore mi piace ma non è mica l'unico centrocampista promettente al mondo, vogliono giocare al rialzo? Bene, i soldi li prenderà un'altra squadra e il Boca resta col cerino in mano così impara a fare affare da fessi con la Juventus.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la Juventus sta tenendo vivi i contatti con il Boca. Forse il giocatore non interessa ai bianconeri, ma l'obiettivo può essere quello di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai rossoneri ed infastidirli in modo da tirare su il prezzo finale da pagare.*



la notizia in base a quanto detto nei giorni scorsi non ha senso. La Juve non può infastidire, paga il milione e lo prende o non paga il milione e non lo prende. E' semplice. Non può di certo dire al Boca di farci alzare l'offerta lol.

Comunque se la trattativa fosse reale , domani si chiama il Boca e si dice : "Vi do un'ora di tempo e voglio una risposta altrimenti vado altrove".

Bisogna andare a minchia dura. Mi sono stancato di questi giochetti. Il ragazzo è di prospettiva ma come lui altri 200.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (12 Agosto 2016)

Il ragazzo ha fatto 1 gol in 36 partite quest'anno, troppo poco per essere un centrocampista moderno. Rimanga pure là


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2016)

36 partite e 1 golletto mi pare. Non so


----------

